# C M Hokes



## Steven Crim (Jul 13, 2007)

I found a C M Hokes "Refining Precious Metal Wastes" 1982 edition, used hardcover in good condition for $50.00 plus shipping.

Is that the latest edition and a fare price?

Is it digitized somewhere and can it be downloaded for free??

Thanks in advance! Steven


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 13, 2007)

Steven,
That is about the best price I have heard on it.
Don't worry about the latest edition question, 
the info in the book is timeless.
Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 13, 2007)

Jump on it, and fast!

The book was reprinted (but not upgraded), and it, too, is now out of print, so the copies are hard to find. That's an outstanding price----the lowest I've seen of late is around $75.

Even if you could download a free copy, you'll never regret having a professionally printed one. I still have the one I got back in '72 and cherish it, even though I no longer refine. 

I'm very pleased to see you react! :wink: 

Harold


----------



## hilld2000 (Jul 13, 2007)

Check this out :shock: :shock: :shock: 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_ss_b/026-6557211-5479647?initialSearch=1&url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=Refining+Precious+Metal+Wastes&Go.x=0&Go.y=0&Go=Go

Can you believe the price!!
At $2.03 to the pound that makes this over $250!!


----------



## Noxx (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow 250$ for the book... The standard price is about 80$+ship. In Canada it's +100$CAN


----------



## blueduck (Jul 13, 2007)

action mining has them in stock for $90us plus shipping.

William


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 13, 2007)

It's sill here for $74. About the lowest for a new book.

http://www.ipmi.org/publications/index_non.cfm


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 19, 2007)

finally ready to order a book, I went to get it from that $74.00 link but their ordering system presents a problem, all my credit cards expire in 2010, and they can only go to 2009. Didn't somebody have a contact with those people? If so I'd really like to get my hands on this book.


----------



## aflacglobal (Sep 19, 2007)

$ 76.00 :arrow: http://www.lmine.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=17205&Category_Code=assaying&Product_Count=3


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 19, 2007)

Doomsday, 

IPMI is a few miles from my house. I can get the book for you if you want.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 19, 2007)

that would be great, I was planning on getting your DVD as well so maybe you can bill my card for both?


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't have the means to CC but if you have PP that will work.

Steve


----------



## loco (Jan 1, 2008)

ok has this book been sold yet? if not from everyone I talk to and all the info I read on this forum and have read on a couple others this is the book to have. looks like I need it to start my library. someone please let me know. thanks.

-Rich


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 1, 2008)

Rich,

I can pick you up a copy anytime, just say the word. As fate would have it IPMI is only a few miles from my house.

Steve


----------



## hungry (Jan 9, 2008)

Many thanks to Harold for giving me the final nudge to get...THE BOOK. I bought it from IPMI and it only took four days to get here. Not even enough time to get anxious. It's great to have everything I need to know at my fingertips. It might save time asking a lot of questions. (Maybe)
Thanks again Harold
ED


----------



## Noxx (Jan 9, 2008)

hungry said:


> It might save time asking a lot of questions. (Maybe)
> Thanks again Harold
> ED



Oh sure it will !


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 10, 2008)

hungry said:


> It's great to have everything I need to know at my fingertips. It might save time asking a lot of questions. (Maybe)
> Thanks again Harold
> ED



Welcome!

Hope it doesn't disappoint.

Harold.


----------



## geubrina (Apr 10, 2008)

I am deeply interested with the book, especially because all the experts here recommended and frequently quoted from this book.

But, I am in Indonesia and impossible to find that book.

Anybody can help me?


----------



## istari9 (Apr 16, 2008)

I Have IT! Can hardly put it down! Very easy read and clear understanding. To the point. Thanks so much for the recomendation...
$69.00 with freight from Harold’s source.
The heating incineration section has cleared the fog my sight is returing. I have been able to apply the lessons of this forum to the text and am able to understand more and more. 

THANKS FOR THE ADVICE!!!

Ray


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 17, 2008)

Very pleased to hear you're satisfied. The book allows much of what is discussed to make sense----even though much of what is done on the forum is done by work-around methods. 

As you become more familiar with the processes, you'll understand that not much is new in refining---so the book is an excellent way to become familiar. It is particularly good in the way of teaching testing procedures, which appears to be a weak point with readers. 

Harold


----------



## Seamus (Jan 12, 2009)

I just received my copy of C.M.Hokes book today. I got it from Action Mining Inc. out of Sandy,Oregon. It cost eighty nine dollars before tax and shipping. I believe this to be a good price for this book.


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 13, 2009)

Seamus said:


> It cost eighty nine dollars before tax and shipping. I believe this to be a good price for this book.


You're wrong. 

You'd have saved money (at least $15) by clicking the link in my sig line. 

Harold


----------



## Seamus (Jan 13, 2009)

OOoopppss! Thank you Harold, I was to hasty in finding the book that I didn't find the spot here til now. 

Other people reading this forum can learn from my mistake.

You can always tell an Irishman, 
but you can't tell him much. LOL


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 13, 2009)

It's important that readers understand I am not affiliated in any way with the people in the link. I have never even done business with them. I provided the link in an attempt to be of service to those that want a hard copy of the book------nothing more. I stand to gain nothing if the link is used. 

Harold


----------



## Seamus (Jan 13, 2009)

Dido, I just didn't read enough post to save myself a few dollars.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 14, 2009)

:arrow: Refining Precious Metal Wastes C[1].M Hoke http://tinyurl.com/5ld6kf (REV) (Free Download)


----------



## Palladium (Jan 14, 2009)

Update: Since the free copy pdf of C.M. Hoke hit the net about 9 months ago it has been downloaded 5,484 times from 3 locations. Very good numbers i think considering the size of the market. If you just type in c.m. hoke and search it comes up at the top of the search engine list. Yeah Ha!!!!!!! Another top keyword for my libary. :wink:


----------



## blueduck (Jan 14, 2009)

As much as i like my digital copies, there is still something to be said for the holding the book itself in hand.

one nice thing about the digi-copy is that a person can print out a page and pin it to the wall if they want, and not risk ruining an expensive book.

I really appreciate having digi-copies available to read through and see if chasing donw the hard copy version of the book is worth the time and effort.... and yes if the copyright is out on a book a person could go to a copy place and make a book or have it done too..... 

I cant have every book that is suggested, and i do appreciate those e-books or digi-copies that have been placed up for folks to look at..... ive got enough reading material to last a couple years doing nothing but reading if i choose to, and as long as i have a computer to access the disks.

Gotta say thanks to Ralph for most of those chemistry e-books too.

William
Still vertical in Idaho


----------

